# 8 1/2 week kitten hasn't pooped



## Weyhey (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys! So I got my kitten yesterday morning. We've named him Bam. Tried to upload a pic but I'm on my mobile and can't figure out how to do it =S

So he's 8 1/2 weeks and he hasn't been eating too much. He didn't eat anything yesterday at all but today he's had about half a pouch of wet and about 15gs of dry. He hasn't seemed to eat anything on his own; I'm having to put some on my finger first and bring him to the food. But once he gets to it, he's been eating a bit. 
Maybe he hasn't eaten enough yet, but he hasn't pooped at all. He's had a wee twice and he's probably taken more water than food. I've been setting him in his tray each time. He's also using the same litter and having the same food he is used to.

I know some kittens can be super shy so don't eat much for a while but Bam has settled really well so far. Super playful and happy headbutts all round. 

He's going to the vet on Friday but I'd rather not wait until then to find out of he is ok! I'd have no problem taking him earlier if you guys think I should. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Too young to be away from his mum, poor boy.

It's not at all unusual for them not to use the litter for 24 hours while they settle in, he should go by the next day.


----------



## Weyhey (Jun 19, 2013)

Spotty cats, thank you so much for your reply. I didn't think I was going to get one. 

Honestly, I would have preferred to get him a few weeks later but it wasn't an option. As far as I'm aware, it was an accidental litter and the lady just wanted rid of them. Either I took him or he was going to a shelter (or worse). Poor wee things, but all of the other kittens have went to new home which are hopefully a bit more loving than the last one! Bam was the last to leave.

He still hasn't pooped, so that's about 50 hours now. Should I be concerned? Well I'm already concerned but is there cause for my concern?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

You cant be too careful with kittens, and he is also very young. If I were you I would take him now to the vet to have a checkup just to make sure everything is ok. When I got my kitten he became very unwell very quickly, so phone for an emergency appt just to be on the safe side. Goodluck.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

He is probably unsure that the litter tray is his toilet and not sure where to go so could be holding it, when my kittens leave I always give the new owners some of their used litter to put in their new trays when they get them to their new homes, they recognise their scents and will use their trays, he will go within the next day I'm sure, just keep popping him in it after he has eaten or when he has eaten just massage his belly which may make him get the urge to go then put him in the tray.
Remember he has come from a home with the only people he knew and loved, his mum and his siblings, he is now in a new environment with strange surroundings, strange people and no scents to recognise, he may be off his food for a few days until he feels more secure, he may want to hide away too, if he does then allow him his privacy and let him come out when he is ready and feels safe. 
All the best with him.
Once he is more settled I would then take him for a health check to make sure all is well.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sharonbee, im thinkimg, if he was an accidental litter and wamted rid of perhaps there was no litter tray remains/smells for the wee kitten to know  

OP, has he been yet. If I was in your.position id ring the vet and have a chat, most good vets will have a chat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_maybe he has been ,behind a settee or under the bed, do you keep showing him the litter box. Or maybe get a second litter box, some cats dont like to wee and poo in the same tray_


----------



## Weyhey (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys and advice!

We have poop! Phew! 

Just as I was on the phone to the vet he went! I'm taking him in tomorrow anyway. As was said, you can't be too careful. 

He seems pretty settled anyway. Hasn't been any hiding away except for the first few hours and he seems to need to be the centre of attention! I'm having to walk in slow motion everywhere as he's running circles round me.

Really appreciate all the replys


----------



## Leigh-Ann (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi my partner found an abandoned kitten last Friday, now the following Wednesday she still hasn't pooped. She is only 3 weeks old so she is having 2 hour round the clock feeds as advised by the vet. I have also asked the vets what to do but warm water rubbed on her bottom is not working. It's like she's never done it before?, it seems to be quite swollen?, I have massaged her tummy, used cotton pad and buds. Her tummy is very bloated. The vets have been useless as I think they have no hope for her being so young but I have taken her under my wing and now just need this one thing for her be a happy and healthy kitten. She is passing urine fine and feeding absolutely fine too?


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

deleted, didnt realise this was an old thread...


----------



## Leigh-Ann (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you I have started a new thread and had a few positive replies and I'll defiantly be persistent with the water and pads


----------

